# Looking for a small banner tote in ink blue



## middaytune

Hi everyone! I have a good friend hunting for this bag and am trying to help her find it. I have seen one or two on therealreal but I know their authentication services are sub-par and don't want to risk a fake. Are there any other sources besides fashionphile you guys would recommend?

Thank you!


----------



## l.ch.

I would check YOOX from time to time…


----------

